

One month of Swift – We ❤ Swift - andrei512
http://www.weheartswift.com/?p=190

======
andrei512
What do you think is missing from Swift? An AnyFunction type would be great.
Also reflection is incomplete and undocumented. Message passing -
[http://www.buckleyisms.com/home/2014/6/16/the-case-for-
messa...](http://www.buckleyisms.com/home/2014/6/16/the-case-for-message-
passing-in-swift.html)

